# HELP plant dying need help quick (DWC)



## tetrahydro grower (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a sweet tooth plant, and its leaves have been dying and turning different yellow/brownish. This is my first DWC grow, and i didnt relly know what i was doing, and i mainly plsnted it to see if i could actually grow it succesfully, and its been ok until now. Can someone tell me how to fix this problem. The Ph was a little low, so i added baking soda to my water that is going in the rez.


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Apr 11, 2011)

Please someone help me save herrr


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2011)

What do the roots look like?


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Apr 11, 2011)

They are brown.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2011)

Are they slimey also if so read this thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177


----------

